# Finally got to hit the lake!



## Sowsage (May 24, 2021)

Finally got to hit the lake yesterday! Grab a bucket of minnows and off we went. I didn't fish much because the boys needed some assistance. Knox is only three so that took up most of my time. Ryder is at the point now where he's pretty independent and I really don't have to watch much with him. He can tie a jig and bait his hook. And pull the fish off. Makes me pretty proud. We got some really good crappie numbers this year at the local Lake I fish at but they're all small. They have to be at least 9" to keep and they were all around the 8" mark. Should be real good fishing in the next couple years! We got to the lake around 7:30 p.m. and by 9 p.m. the boys had caught 31 crappie and one Channel cat. At one point my little man Knox had to pee so I took him over to some trees. During that time Ryder decided he would use both poles. And this is what I found by the time we got back! This boy is going places LOL!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 24, 2021)

That’s awesome Travis!
Fried crappie is just about my favorite fish to eat!
Al


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 24, 2021)

Nice day on the water and great family time. Knox is a natural.  Big like
David


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 24, 2021)

Sowsage said:


> Finally got to hit the lake yesterday! Grab a bucket of minnows and off we went. I didn't fish much because the boys needed some assistance. Knox is only three so that took up most of my time. Ryder is at the point now where he's pretty independent and I really don't have to watch much with him. He can tie a jig and bait his hook. And pull the fish off. Makes me pretty proud. We got some really good crappie numbers this year at the local Lake I fish at but they're all small. They have to be at least 9" to keep and they were all around the 8" mark. Should be real good fishing in the next couple years! We got to the lake around 7:30 p.m. and by 9 p.m. the boys had caught 31 crappie and one Channel cat. At one point my little man Knox had to pee so I took him over to some trees. During that time Ryder decided he would use both poles. And this is what I found by the time we got back! This boy is going places LOL!
> 
> View attachment 497380


When they are fishing, you never have to worry about what they're doing. My father had me fishing at 3 and I've never stopped...

Big LIKE!!


----------



## Sowsage (May 24, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> That’s awesome Travis!
> Fried crappie is just about my favorite fish to eat!
> Al


Thanks Al! I agree... one of the best! And typically what we have in the freezer.


----------



## Sowsage (May 24, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Nice day on the water and great family time. Knox is a natural.  Big like
> David


Thanks David! Ryder is the one pictured. But your right ....both of them are made for this stuff. Almost as if its instinctive for them. Must be in the blood line lol!


----------



## Sowsage (May 24, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> When they are fishing, you never have to worry about what they're doing. My father had me fishing at 3 and I've never stopped...
> 
> Big LIKE!!


Thanks!! Me too! I can remember dad putting me down for nap time in a 12ft John boat. Lol!!! I'll Never forget that stuff!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 24, 2021)

Love Me some Crappie Fillets!!!
Yeah, those Crappie fins & gills can cut little guy's hands pretty easily.
Hopefully they don't end up 8" to 9" every year.
A lot of places around here produce fish right around the Size Limit every year, because as soon as they are legal most people keep them.
Like.

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (May 24, 2021)

Can't imagine a man could have a better day than that Travis, perfect! RAY


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 24, 2021)

Sowsage said:


> Ryder is the one pictured


Ha Ha , sorry to Ryder for the name mix up , but like you said,  you all are making memories they will have forever

Good day had by all

David


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 24, 2021)

Looks like a great day to me man! Nice job Ryder!


----------



## Sowsage (May 24, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Love Me some Crappie Fillets!!!
> Yeah, those Crappie fins & gills can cut little guy's hands pretty easily.
> Hopefully they don't end up 8" to 9" every year.
> A lot of places around here produce fish right around the Size Limit every year, because as soon as they are legal most people keep them.
> ...


Yep...your right on that! The last 4 years we have put them in our basket.....then sort through and only keep enough to feed the family for one nice dinner. Keep the biggest and the smaller ones go back in. Last year we threw in a lot of 9- 10 inch crappie. But we got what we needed.


----------



## Sowsage (May 24, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Can't imagine a man could have a better day than that Travis, perfect! RAY


Thanks RAY!! I'll tell ya what. They are hitting good right now and late at night.....last night was a school night so we didnt stay out too late. But......Ryders last day of school is Wednesday so guess what!...get out the lantern and the bug spray! Lol!


----------



## Sowsage (May 24, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looks like a great day to me man! Nice job Ryder!


Thanks man- it was great! Ryder does so well with stuff like this!!


----------



## zwiller (May 24, 2021)

NICE.  Jealous.  Been out a few times and skunked each time but was middle of the day.


----------



## 912smoker (May 24, 2021)

Having fun and making memories for sure ! Now I enjoy those days with my 4 grands.
Blink and they're gone


----------



## Sowsage (May 24, 2021)

zwiller said:


> NICE.  Jealous.  Been out a few times and skunked each time but was middle of the day.


Yea man....sometimes you just go when you can.. Trust me ive taken a lot of times to go to the lake with little to no luck. But sometimes its just about getting away....  Before I had kids my gear was in the truck ready to go at any time. My best days of fishing were by myself after work (maybe leave a little early lol). I would watch for the storms to come in. On those days I had the lake to myself. Lots of fair weather fishermen out there lol. All by myself soaking wet and frozen hands and a basket full of fish! Ryder is not afraid to fish in the rain...he knows the rewards! Good times for sure!


----------



## Sowsage (May 24, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Having fun and making memories for sure ! Now I enjoy those days with my 4 grands.
> Blink and they're gone


I know what you mean! I feel like Ryder was born yesterday and now he can literally hold his own fishing by himself.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 24, 2021)

Awesome hard to beat making memories with your boys.

Warren


----------



## Sowsage (May 24, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome hard to beat making memories with your boys.
> 
> Warren


Agreed!


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 24, 2021)

I love to see a father take his kids out fishing.  They'll never forget the experience.  When I was about Ryder's age out neighbor too me perch fishing--we came home with a whole whack of fish.  That was 60 some years ago, and I can still remember that day.
Congratulations to Ryder.
Gary


----------



## Wurstmeister (May 24, 2021)

Better treat Ryder nice-nice.  He looks like the one who will be taking care of Ya'll in your latter years as a professional fisherman!! LOL!!
John


----------



## jcam222 (May 24, 2021)

Those are some pretty black crappies!! I’d love to tie into a bunch of those.


----------



## Sowsage (May 24, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> I love to see a father take his kids out fishing.  They'll never forget the experience.  When I was about Ryder's age out neighbor too me perch fishing--we came home with a whole whack of fish.  That was 60 some years ago, and I can still remember that day.
> Congratulations to Ryder.
> Gary


Thanks Gary! I'll tell you it's days like this I know for a fact will never leave their memory. I love it and they do too!


----------



## Sowsage (May 24, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> Better treat Ryder nice-nice.  He looks like the one who will be taking care of Ya'll in your latter years as a professional fisherman!! LOL!!
> John


Thanks John! You're right he will be that one! This kid is the most caring person I've ever met my life! And on top of that... Do you see the look on that face? That's confidence. I hope he never loses it!


----------



## Sowsage (May 24, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Those are some pretty black crappies!! I’d love to tie into a bunch of those.


Jeff, it's crazy ......it's been about a 5-year debacle at this Lake! We used to tear crappie up over there. All white crappie!They went in and did some Lake management and it really screwed things up. Now we're getting back to the numbers that we used to see but they are all black crappie and small! And there's a lot of cover, a lot of weeds, and a lot of algae in this Lake. So even the white crappie look like they are black crappie because of the cover they have. The more cover the darker they get. So when you get a black crappie they black black! Just beautiful!! We only caught 2 white ones last night!


----------



## Winterrider (May 24, 2021)

That is great they got in on some terrific fishing action. That is a big plus if he is tying his own knots already. 
Great father you are ! ! !


----------



## Sowsage (May 24, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> That is great they got in on some terrific fishing action. That is a big plus if he is tying his own knots already.
> Great father you are ! ! !


Thanks man! You know....im not sure how it works but I'm constantly telling him to tie his shoes!!! But give that boy a fishing line and his knot is solid!!!( that's probably my fault for spending more time on fishing knots then shoe knots LOL)! Hey whatever! Grab them boots and slip them on! Time to get to the lake man!! Lol!!


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 25, 2021)

That's cool Travis! Glad ya had a good time and caught some fish! 

Ryan


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (May 26, 2021)

Good on ya dad for takin' the boyz fishin'

That is a darn good catch rate.

John


----------



## Sowsage (May 26, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> That's cool Travis! Glad ya had a good time and caught some fish!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan ! We had a great time!


----------



## Sowsage (May 26, 2021)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Good on ya dad for takin' the boyz fishin'
> 
> That is a darn good catch rate.
> 
> John


It was a great catch rate! Too bad they aren't as big as they are in your Nick of the Woods!! Probably going tonight after dinner. Ryders last day of school today and we have a lot of overcast......should be a good night!


----------



## JLeonard (May 27, 2021)

Looks like a good day. I love me some fried crappie too!  
Jim


----------

